# Do ENFJs get bored of your partner?



## Stella_4E (Sep 29, 2021)

I am an Infp with an Enfj guy. Things are great between us. Chemistry is good. BUT i have trust issue (i know it's not his fault) and knowing his past(he used to be such a fboy in his younger days) often makes me doubt like what if he gets bored of me one day. That would suck BIG TIME because as an Infp, I love hard. I don't jump in and out. I get into relationship only when I see them in my future and I see him. He is loyal and fully committed too but as I said, my last ex gave me all those loyalty and forever promises only for me to find out he'd been taking with his ex again months later (dump his A ofc) makes me think people eventually change their mind. 
This is my first time dealing with an Enfj so I wonder what they are like for long term. ..


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm with an ENFJ-female. I love light.. very light, she loves tough and hard yet fair and reasonable. In the beginning I was tbh terrified AF.

She's not bored with me. I get bored with her sometimes... xxxJs bore me sometimes. I guess because I'm not clingy, wanting, longing, over-the-top-commited-til-death, jealous and actully try to work the relationship with her. I realize it takes two "to tango" and she knows that too. And the part I'm giving the best sex experience she's had in her life (she's 40+ years old).


----------



## SevenENTP (Nov 5, 2016)

As an ENTP, my longest lasting relationships have all been with ENFJs, with the exception of one INFJ. I find ENFJs to be far more into relationships than ENFPs, which when paired with us can be complete chaos. Like anyone else, it's good not to be too cilngy, but I'd be far more concerned if you had fallen for an ENFP.


----------



## Stella_4E (Sep 29, 2021)

pwowq said:


> I'm with an ENFJ-female. I love light.. very light, she loves tough and hard yet fair and reasonable. In the beginning I was tbh terrified AF.
> 
> She's not bored with me. I get bored with her sometimes... xxxJs bore me sometimes. I guess because I'm not clingy, wanting, longing, over-the-top-commited-til-death, jealous and actully try to work the relationship with her. I realize it takes two "to tango" and she knows that too. And the part I'm giving the best sex experience she's had in her life (she's 40+ years old).


I see. Yes they do go hard. Some people in zod community call that love bomb.
In my younger days, i was emotionally distant, get bored with people easily, my partners would complain I don't show my emotions. The old me would have gotten suffocated by the Enfj too but after losing at my own game. I value different approach, appreciate people who aren't afraid to express themselves, and that's exactly what my enfj gave me. 
Hope it last tho


----------



## Stella_4E (Sep 29, 2021)

SevenENTP said:


> As an ENTP, my longest lasting relationships have all been with ENFJs, with the exception of one INFJ. I find ENFJs to be far more into relationships than ENFPs, which when paired with us can be complete chaos. Like anyone else, it's good not to be too cilngy, but I'd be far more concerned if you had fallen for an ENFP.


Ahh. I used to be all about zodiac so this is the first time i know my partner's personality type. So I am not sure if I had been with or if I had met any Enfp in my past🤔


----------



## Behnam Agahi (Oct 27, 2020)

Stella_4E said:


> I am an Infp with an Enfj guy. Things are great between us. Chemistry is good. BUT i have trust issue (i know it's not his fault) and knowing his past(he used to be such a fboy in his younger days) often makes me doubt like what if he gets bored of me one day. That would suck BIG TIME because as an Infp, I love hard. I don't jump in and out. I get into relationship only when I see them in my future and I see him. He is loyal and fully committed too but as I said, my last ex gave me all those loyalty and forever promises only for me to find out he'd been taking with his ex again months later (dump his A ofc) makes me think people eventually change their mind.
> This is my first time dealing with an Enfj so I wonder what they are like for long term. ..


ENFJ, fboy? Really? WTF...
He probably has bragged some nonsense to make you think highly of him. ENFJs love attention. The more you give them the better. If he thinks that you are obsessed with him, he will enjoy the most and probably stay.


----------



## FreeKekistan (Mar 4, 2015)

All types get bored at some point. It is the thing you do that matters. You mentioned in some other thread that you save yourself for marriage. Respect for the commitment, but in my pragmatism I would never take such a chance with somebody. Getting married and all the hassle to then find out that we're incompatible sexually is way more that what I'm willing to do. I'm somewhat a traditionalist myself, but that one is a no go zone for me. Marriage is already a lottery and I'm willing to play that lottery (which I have) but having to marry without ever having sex before that it's like trying to win the big prize while spending all your money on tickets. You might win, but if you don't, you have nothing.


----------



## Stella_4E (Sep 29, 2021)

Behnam Agahi said:


> ENFJ, fboy? Really? WTF...
> He probably has bragged some nonsense to make you think highly of him. ENFJs love attention. The more you give them the better. If he thinks that you are obsessed with him, he will enjoy the most and probably stay.




Wow yes. He does used to talk about the girls he had an stuff. I don't wana hurt his feelings but i assume that's his way of "defense mechanism' of sort. 
Because in his past girls he trusted have left him. So he even initially said he is afraid I'll leave him just like that one day. 
I am very affectionate. So I'd get more worried if he gets sick of that


----------



## Stella_4E (Sep 29, 2021)

FreeKekistan said:


> All types get bored at some point. It is the thing you do that matters. You mentioned in some other thread that you save yourself for marriage. Respect for the commitment, but in my pragmatism I would never take such a chance with somebody. Getting married and all the hassle to then find out that we're incompatible sexually is way more that what I'm willing to do. I'm somewhat a traditionalist myself, but that one is a no go zone for me. Marriage is already a lottery and I'm willing to play that lottery (which I have) but having to marry without ever having sex before that it's like trying to win the big prize while spending all your money on tickets. You might win, but if you don't, you have nothing.


I understand. I guess it has to do with society. In ours it's still considered a taboo so actual sex before marriage is pretty rare. 
He isn't a virgin anymore so i try to compromise and I'd do other physical stuffs to him. But actual home run isn't something I'd do before marriage.


----------



## Behnam Agahi (Oct 27, 2020)

Stella_4E said:


> Wow yes. He does used to talk about the girls he had an stuff. I don't wana hurt his feelings but i assume that's his way of "defense mechanism' of sort.
> Because in his past girls he trusted have left him. So he even initially said he is afraid I'll leave him just like that one day.
> I am very affectionate. So I'd get more worried if he gets sick of that


That sounds very ENFJ to me.
So he isn't a fboy after all. You have mentioned the key yourself, lol. Don't let him think that you left him.


----------



## FreeKekistan (Mar 4, 2015)

Stella_4E said:


> I understand. I guess it has to do with society. In ours it's still considered a taboo so actual sex before marriage is pretty rare.
> He isn't a virgin anymore so i try to compromise and I'd do other physical stuffs to him. But actual home run isn't something I'd do before marriage.


I get the societal thing you're saying. If it's just people talking, and there are no actual punishments in your society I have the following questions:

how did he lose his virginity if not with another unmarried woman? See, I'm not a feminist and I hate everything feminist, but I am an egalitarian. If he can have sex before marriage, that means he had it with some chick that's not married, right? Does your culture not see that? Both a man and a woman that have a lot of sex partners can be called whores and you will hear no complaint from me about that. Agreed. They can both be.
if you do "other things" you're basically saying that your society values a piece of skin, the hymen. I even heard about girls looking to preserve their virginity by doing it via the butt. I mean, I don't think virginity means what they think it means. If you do "other things" does that not count like sex? What are you preserving exactly? The sanctity of just one orifice?

Look, if you leave in some society that stones you to death for sex before marriage, forget that you read anything. It's not worth risking your life for this stuff. If it's just social stigma, which is not dangerous to you as a person, you do have to ask yourself some important questions.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Hmmm, an ENFJ F-boy....and actually bragging about it to their partner....does seem a little odd.

Anyway, mature ENFJ don't seem like the "get bored and leave" type, but anyone can get bored and leave if compatibility isn't there. As an INFP you can love hard, but also understand how to let go if a situation turns sour.


----------

